# It's a Lemon



## anjouwu (May 7, 2017)

Have any of you found a good lemon FO that doesn't discolor horribly or smell like a cleaning product? 

I've tried BB's Electric Lemonade, which is pretty synthetic, NG's Lemon, which all but disappeared during cure, and Nurture's Avobath, which I love but is a lemony blend with other notes. I've ruled out Nurture's Lemon Twist because of recent reports (@artemis especially) of hardcore discoloration.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 7, 2017)

Have you looked at lemongrass at all? I like it as an alternative to lemon in soaps


----------



## gloopygloop (May 7, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Have you looked at lemongrass at all? I like it as an alternative to lemon in soaps



I agree I also like May chang EO ( Litsea Cubeba) for lemony aroma. Nice thing about using an EO above an FO is that it won't be discontinued or changed like FOs.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 7, 2017)

Nope lol. Let me know what you find!


----------



## artemis (May 7, 2017)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Have you looked at lemongrass at all? I like it as an alternative to lemon in soaps



I use lemongrass sometimes, and I like it a lot, but it's just not the same. The closest I've come to the real deal is lemon EO, but we all know how long that lasts. Even if the Lemon Twist didn't discolor so much, it is only lemon-ish.  By now, it smells like some kind of lemon pastry-- there's a spicy note in there.

ETA: thanks for the info on the Avobath. I've been wondering about that one.


----------



## Arimara (May 7, 2017)

artemis said:


> I use lemongrass sometimes, and I like it a lot, but it's just not the same. The closest I've come to the real deal is lemon EO, but we all know how long that lasts. Even if the Lemon Twist didn't discolor so much, it is only lemon-ish.  By now, it smells like some kind of lemon pastry-- there's a spicy note in there.
> 
> ETA: thanks for the info on the Avobath. I've been wondering about that one.



It's my general distaste for for lemongrass that leads me to agree with you. It has lemony notes but it is a herbacious scent of another family.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 7, 2017)

Litsea by itself is pretty lemony.


----------



## lenarenee (May 7, 2017)

Nurture's Avobath cures out to a simple lemon - or at least much simpler than it starts with.

Sounds like your looking for a true lemon scent like nature intended. I would suggest hot process with sodium lactate to keep the batter more workable as you cool the temperature down as much as possible before adding in a blend of 5x lemon essential oil with lemon myrtle essential oil. But just read the usage rate for lemon myrtle carefully because it's much smaller than you'd think. Soap Making Resource carries lemon myrtle, and either New Directions or Eden Botanicals.
This is the best way I've been able to get a true lemon scent - except for liquid soap.


----------



## Kamahido (May 7, 2017)

I use Lemongrass Essential Oil to achieve a nice lemony scent.


----------



## Susie (May 7, 2017)

I love lemongrass EO.  Once you soap with it, it changes a bit.


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2017)

If you want EOs, lemongrass and litsea are both good options and stick well. I prefer litsea.

If you want an FO, I like lemon verbenas. They are a bit more herbal, but soften the lemon rather than change it. I've used both WSP and Sweet Cakes, and like them both. To bump up the lemon, I have blended WSP lemon verbena with WSP meyer lemon. The meyer lemon doesn't smell like furniture polish to me, but everyone is different, and I have only used it in a blend. It might be one to try.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 7, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> Soap Making Resource carries lemon myrtle


Just a head's up -- Soap Making Resource may be in trouble. People aren't getting their orders; SMR isn't returning phone calls or emails.

MMS: Lemon Sugar FO or Lemon Verbena FO.

https://www.thesage.com/search.php?search_terms=lemon&.State=Search


----------



## dibbles (May 7, 2017)

Zany, I'm on SMR email list and got an email saying that something was wrong with their email system and it seemed that a lot of people weren't getting their emails. They also said that they were backed up with filling orders - something to do with molds that were out of stock - and weren't taking any new orders until they had fulfilled all that they already had. I hope they get things straightened out. Well, for their sake. I don't order much from them, but I do love the planer/beveler that I have.


----------



## cmzaha (May 7, 2017)

I love California Candle's Lemongrass FO. It sticks great in cp and smells more lemon than lemongrass. Very lemony


----------



## navigator9 (May 8, 2017)

Not a straight lemon, but I really love WSPs Lemon Verbena. If you are familiar with the smell of the plant, this FO is pretty darn close.


----------



## anjouwu (May 8, 2017)

Lots of great advice and recommendations! Thank you. 

I will investigate a few of the Lemon Verbena (and possibly Litsea) options you all suggested. I haven't been a fan of Lemongrass in the past but that might be that it didn't work as well with my base oils.   

Thanks for the suggestion about hot process @lenarenee! It would be a first for me, but perhaps this is just the time to break out the crock pot and experieent.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (May 8, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> Lots of great advice and recommendations! Thank you.
> 
> I will investigate a few of the Lemon Verbena (and possibly Litsea) options you all suggested. I haven't been a fan of Lemongrass in the past but that might be that it didn't work as well with my base oils.
> ...



I haven't tried the verbena, but Litsea is *a lot* more like lemon than is lemongrass.  Well, maybe not like natural lemon so much as old-school Pledge lemon.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 8, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> I will investigate a few of the Lemon Verbena (and possibly Litsea) options you all suggested.



Just in case you don't already have it in your fragrance tool bag, Fragrance Oil Finder is a great way to find suppliers who carry the scent you're looking for:

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

Warning: This site is a total time-thief at the get-go. :mrgreen:


----------



## anjouwu (May 9, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Just in case you don't already have it in your fragrance tool bag, Fragrance Oil Finder is a great way to find suppliers who carry the scent you're looking for:
> 
> http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php
> 
> Warning: This site is a total time-thief at the get-go. :mrgreen:



Thank you for the link (and the warning - so true!)


----------



## lenarenee (May 9, 2017)

I should have added: I use the 5x lemon and lemon myrtle eo combo in dold process soap too, but only when I know the soap won't be sitting around more than 4 to 6 months as the scent will fade a lot.  It's best used by 3 months.


----------



## SunRiseArts (May 10, 2017)

Have you tried bergamot OP?  Lone star has one that is strong and smells to me just like lemons.


----------



## anjouwu (May 13, 2017)

lenarenee said:


> I should have added: I use the 5x lemon and lemon myrtle eo combo in dold process soap too, but only when I know the soap won't be sitting around more than 4 to 6 months as the scent will fade a lot.  It's best used by 3 months.



Thank you! I actually just ordered some 5x Lemon and will give this a whirl when it comes in.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (May 13, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> Have any of you found a good lemon FO that doesn't discolor horribly or smell like a cleaning product?


Whilst shopping for something else at Elements Bath & Body Supplies, I made a note of these for you. They all sound good to me and have good reviews:

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Lemon-Zest-Fragrance.html

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Meyer-Lemon-Fragrance-Yankee-Type.html

https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Tart-Lemon-Fragrance.html

BTW: If you haven't tried Elements, they are in Colorado. Excellent customer service and their FOs are less expensive, compared to Majestic Mountain Sage, Bramble Berry and Pure Fragrance Oils. Good people to do business with.


----------



## fluffmuffin (Jun 11, 2017)

I had good luck with Nature's Garden. They have several versions, but I like the regular Lemon FO. 

http://m.naturesgardencandles.com/lemon-fragrance-oil

It's not super strong so I use 1 oz ppo. 

Another idea would be Litsea Cubena essential oil. I find it really sticks in soap and has a very lemony smell!


----------



## anjouwu (Jun 14, 2017)

fluffmuffin said:


> I had good luck with Nature's Garden. They have several versions, but I like the regular Lemon FO.
> 
> http://m.naturesgardencandles.com/lemon-fragrance-oil
> 
> ...



I was looking for an excuse to try a few Nature's Garden scents, so thanks for this recommendation.


----------



## Arimara (Jun 14, 2017)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Whilst shopping for something else at Elements Bath & Body Supplies, I made a note of these for you. They all sound good to me and have good reviews:
> 
> https://www.elementsbathandbody.com/Lemon-Zest-Fragrance.html
> 
> ...



I like them myself. They have fairly fast shipping for me, and I'm in the NE Coast. I have not tried their FOs but Other products I've ordered from them were great,


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 14, 2017)

Arimara said:


> I like them myself. They have fairly fast shipping for me, and I'm in the NE Coast. I have not tried their FOs but Other products I've ordered from them were great,



I tried their Lemon Zest. I like it so far. If you're looking for a pure crisp lemon scent, it might be close. At three weeks I'd say it's a "sweet lemon" scent. It's far closer to real lemon, in that it doesn't smell like lemon pledge or car air fresher, but has a sweetness that makes it more like Meyer Lemon or sweet lemon meringue.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Jun 17, 2017)

I used lemongrass and litsea yesterday and it is quite lemon scented.  The soap even looks a little yellow.  I used to buy lemon eo but I'll stick with the lemongrass/litsea combination.


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 19, 2017)

I can report that the Lemon Zest from Elements does become a little more tart over time, but it does discolor.


----------



## anjouwu (Jun 22, 2017)

WeaversPort said:


> I can report that the Lemon Zest from Elements does become a little more tart over time, but it does discolor.



I'm glad to know it discolors, and will formulate accordingly. Thanks!


----------



## WeaversPort (Jun 22, 2017)

anjouwu said:


> I'm glad to know it discolors, and will formulate accordingly. Thanks!



Very welcome! I'm curious to hear what you think (and seeing lemon soap  )


----------

